# Azt a mindenit!



## ausermilar

Hello!

In some situations of surprise or annoyance, some people that I know use this expression: Aztán minden itt! (that I hope to write correctly).

My direct translation would be: "Really, everything is here" and I undersatand something like "and now we reached the limit", "that's enough now" but...

What is the real meaning of this expression?

Thanks.


----------



## francisgranada

A bit of context would be needed; an example of a dialog or so ....
(as far as I remember, I personally don't say/hear  "aztán minden itt")


----------



## Torontal

I think you could mishear it, maybe they said "_Azt a mindenit!_" its English equivalent would be "damn!", "the hell!" exclamation words.
Related Hungarian expressions are "_A mindenit!_" "_A mindenségit"_ or "_mindenségét!_" and longer versions of it, like "_A kutya mindenit!_".
I don't know the exact origin of it, they could originally be some euphemistic expressions of swearing, cursing. Maybe originally the "_mindenit_" (_its every part_) was the substitution of a vulgar word for a body organ (like _faszát_, _picsáját_....).


----------



## AndrasBP

Torontal said:


> I think you could mishear it, maybe they said "_Azt a mindenit!_"



That's the most plausible explanation.


----------



## Zsanna

Torontal, congratulations for finding the right expression: *A(zt a) mindenit!* (Also A(zt a) mindenségit!)


Torontal said:


> ... Maybe originally the "_mindenit_" (_its every part_) was the substitution of a vulgar word for a body organ (like _faszát_, _picsáját_....).


I don't think it was really as vulgar as that, just enough for the era. According to this article, it could refer to _god_ which (in previous times) was forbidden to be used in such "useless" and blasphemical way.


----------



## Torontal

Zsanna said:


> Torontal, congratulations for finding the right expression: *A(zt a) mindenit!* (Also A(zt a) mindenségit!)
> 
> I don't think it was really as vulgar as that, just enough for the era. According to this article, it could refer to _god_ which (in previous times) was forbidden to be used in such "useless" and blasphemical way.



I also had to think about it for days until today I read it out loudly, and only then came to my mind the right solution )

Thanks for the link and the correction, so it could be a shortening of _„A mindenségit!” (= „A mindenség urát!”) > „Azt a mindenségit!”_

I was originally thinking more along the line of _"A kutya mindenit"_ so i assumed the original expression was an euphemism for some of the kutya's (or other being's) possessed objects ) 

(Btw based on the limited literary evidences I encountered, the average _János_ of the 17th century could also have a quite dirty mouth, many of the common vulgar swear words that we use today were already well alive back then, but it is also true you could get into serious legal trouble for vulgar and blasphemous expressions if tired by the town authorities, hence the use of euphemisms).


----------



## Zsanna

I think we should add that today it is not only not vulgar but a rather mild, totally acceptable, current, even a bit popular (as opposed to elite) expression.
An exclamation of surprise.


----------



## Fredsky

You might want to say "gosh, darn it!" in US English. It is about the same severity (or lenity).


----------

